# What gets on your nerves the most when plowing?



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

What are a few things that get on your nerves when plowing lots?

Here's mine - 

parking lots full of cars that dont run, in addition to the people that come out and move theirs to a spot you already backdragged out. 

Backdragging in between cars hoping you dont hit them 

people distracting you and trying to talk to you while your on site. 

trying to find that ONE song to stack to (which takes forever in an old school MP3) 

random people walking infront of your truck when your windrowing

people driving over your work in progress, then waving at you! :realmad:

getting followed by Smokey until you get to your jobsite because he has nothing better to do


Oh yeah, AND PEOPLE THAT WONT SLOW THE HECK DOWN!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

people behind me when I'm trying to back up in a rackbody (no rearview)
Like I have been in a corner with no where to go but back, and they just sit there. I have had to get out on multiple occasions walk all the way over, motion to roll the window down, and ask them to back up.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do a Condo Complex and be cleaning around cars and you see people watching and get all done and move to next section and see the same people that was watching come out and move there car over one space 
Burns my butt


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

People in their little corolla's and other small cars driving so early thinking they have a truck and can handle the snow, still going 40 when you shouldnt be going 30.

The plow guy that I see everytime I am out who thinks hes in the Daytona 500.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My phone ringing.


And hitting immovable objects under the snow.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark13;1429401 said:


> And hitting immovable objects under the snow.


Dont forget being thrown into your windshield because of it Thumbs Up stupid manhole covers move.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark13;1429401 said:


> My phone ringing.


Yeah that one ^^^^

And that one car parked in front of the snow stacking area.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Cars sitting in a driveway while the customer is in the house sitting on their a$$ and wont move them, people running around the truck while plowing and the worst running out of smokes/chew and not gonna see a gas station for what seems like an eternity.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

More people on the road at 1am when its snowing, were are they going?

Drinking to much coffee and feeling sick from it

The three customers that have to give a verbal go ahead to service lots


----------



## CENTRALIAPLOWER (Dec 25, 2011)

Cleaning off at gas station during store hrs right in front of the store front waiting for costomer to leave(5 mins seam like forever). In meantime ANOTHER idiot pulls up and gets out before first car leaves as idiot in 2nd car doesnt comprehend that im cleaning off the lot and to park in another spot instead of right infront of the store.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

When I plowed for Camden. We had an appartment complex with two buildings. One was for retired aged people and the other for low income youngsters. The old folks who had to hobble out at 4:00am to move their cars for us ALWAYS did so on time and with a smile all but one. The youngsters B!$ched and Moaned and carried on. Even threatening Camden at one point. The lack of respect for what were doing is by far the NUMBER ONE complaint I hear from all contractors.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

I plow 5 shoprites so I get to see people drive there in the middle of the snow storm to buy stuff they really don't need. The best one was about 2 years ago a woman cross county skied through the lot to the store just to buy a 2 liter bottle of Sprite. 

people who park or try to park right in the area your plowing or pushing the snow towards.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Anytime one of my workers calls...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When my wife and kids call and ask when I'll be home!


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

AiRhed;1429450 said:


> When I plowed for Camden. We had an appartment complex with two buildings. One was for retired aged people and the other for low income youngsters. The old folks who had to hobble out at 4:00am to move their cars for us ALWAYS did so on time and with a smile all but one. The youngsters B!$ched and Moaned and carried on. Even threatening Camden at one point.


Residents had to get up at 4am to move cars around when it snowed and it was required? Holy crap! That would definitely be something that would keep me from living there!

But yeah, if they were *****ing, I'd tell them they agreed to do it when they moved in.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

People that park where I am plowing instead of where I have plowed. People that are driving to slow I have things to do. (I'm not out on a joy ride move your a$$)


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fawkin joggers out in the middle of a blizzard! :yow!:


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

'We do a plaza right beside a grocery store , another company does the store, and where both meet at a 4 way junction, buddy on the plow always puts a bank of snow through our entrances , when the grocery store property is on the other side and the rest of the laneway gets plowed to the grocery store side. one day got so mad I took my blower and blew the snow back on his laneway before his salt run. Most times I calm and collected and clear it off to our side. But theres always the next time when I might be more grumpier.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Antlerart06;1429373 said:


> I do a Condo Complex and be cleaning around cars and you see people watching and get all done and move to next section and see the same people that was watching come out and move there car over one space
> Burns my butt


I once had a large apartment complex full of scumbags. 1st year we had the smae problem, f'ing pigs sit up in the windows watching you plow around their cars than come out and move it when we were all done. 2nd year I set up a deal with management in contract that each car left on site would be a $5 charge. So management worked really hard at posting signs and getting the slobs to move their cars. But it did cost them $50-$100 more each plow. So than they started calling a towing company who came in like gang busters towing cars and you'd never believe how fast all them low lifes were moving once cars were getting yanked:laughing:


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Cars pulling into the gas station while im trying to plow it. Pisses me off more than anything.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

the knobs that beep there horn as i sit in the apron of the drive way


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

Waiting to pull out into the road to clear an entrance, car coming, waiting, waiting, car is slowing down, no turn signal, waiting, waiting, then at the last minute, when the car has almost stopped it pulls into the neighboring drive.

The phone.

People that pull up behind my truck while plowing, just before backing up, motioning me to come back to them so they can talk to me.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The people throwing snow on the street I just plowed at the condo community we do. 

The people that park right where I am plowing.

And that idiot in a Firebird stuck in the middle of the highway at 2am.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

08SnowPusher;1429690 said:


> Waiting to pull out into the road to clear an entrance, car coming, waiting, waiting, car is slowing down, no turn signal, waiting, waiting, then at the last minute, when the car has almost stopped it pulls into the neighboring drive.


YEEEAAUUUUPPP!!

Also how the 10 employees in a 60 parking spot business feel like they all need to park in separate parts of the lot....or I plow around cars at that place or one other, come back to clean up after lunch and instead of parking in a clean spot they part right where they were the first time....some people have absolutely no common sense.

Overall though, after the several years I've been doing this, not a heck of a lot really pisses me off anymore like it used to. I've realized it really isn't worth killing myself so that Mrs. Smith has the ability to get her lottery tickets at any hour of the day or night she chooses. I pride myself on doing great work and am very reasonable to work with and make accommodations for people when I can, but I don't take sh*t from people like I used to, they change or I drop them and I am a much happier person because of it!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

The guy in the minivan that has to get gas at 530am, bypasses the first entrance that is all cleaned up (as is that whole side and front of the station), tries to pull into the other entrance that I haven't opened up yet, gets stuck, curses ME out and DEMANDS I help him dig out!!!! I just gave him a polite wave, finished cleaning up that side of the station, then sat and waited patiently for him to finish digging himself out with his icescraper, then opened up that entrance.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

The residents at the apartment building my family owns. I made a snowstorm parking plan to make it eaiser for the guy who plows it to push snow (straight to the back and in an area to the side. There are "NO PARKING" signs posted everywhere where your not allowed to park, and as I sit there during the night to tell people (I dont plow the lot, its my first year with plow) a lady pulls in, I tell her, and she moves over 1 spot, tell her again, and she just leaves. Good thing my aunts and mom are allowing us to put up tow away zone signs that say if you park there during a snowstorm your car is gone! HAHA that will get them. (I should mention its the lady that complains about how noisy her apartment is when she walks around in heels -__-)


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

linycctitan;1429786 said:


> The guy in the minivan that has to get gas at 530am, bypasses the first entrance that is all cleaned up (as is that whole side and front of the station), tries to pull into the other entrance that I haven't opened up yet, gets stuck, curses ME out and DEMANDS I help him dig out!!!! I just gave him a polite wave, finished cleaning up that side of the station, then sat and waited patiently for him to finish digging himself out with his icescraper, then opened up that entrance.


Next time this happens ask him if he has a brother in Northern Michigan because I have a guy that act the same way.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Eronningen;1429642 said:


> I once had a large apartment complex full of scumbags. 1st year we had the smae problem, f'ing pigs sit up in the windows watching you plow around their cars than come out and move it when we were all done. 2nd year I set up a deal with management in contract that each car left on site would be a $5 charge. So management worked really hard at posting signs and getting the slobs to move their cars. But it did cost them $50-$100 more each plow. So than they started calling a towing company who came in like gang busters towing cars and you'd never believe how fast all them low lifes were moving once cars were getting yanked:laughing:


sounds like something I'll try! Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

When i hit a crack in the street that i KNOW is there! 

Again, the drunk guys out at 2AM...

We plow subs, there are 3 customers that always get pissed when when their sub is plowed and not their driveway YET! 

Customers asking if we're out at midnight because they have to go somewhere at 8AM the next morning! 

CRAZY Neighbor B**** complaining about the sprayer motor or the trucks STOCK exhaust 
i'll post more as they come to mind!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

1) People who watch you plow around their cars to be sure you dont hit them but the thought of moving it doesnt cross their mind.

2) People who do come out and move their car to an area I already plowed just to scrape all the snow off their car in the cleared area.

3) Cars following me across lots so they dont have to drive in the snow. 

4) People cutting in front of me when I am making a push across a lot. 

5) ANYONE who honks their horn. I PROMISE I see you sitting there, I am waiting for you!


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

maelawncare;1429653 said:


> Cars pulling into the gas station while im trying to plow it. Pisses me off more than anything.


This is defiantly the worst. Then they throw the car in park and say just one min. I wanna just push their car all the way down the street!!! Gas stations pay well but are a pita. Stupid people who can't drive in normal conditions that are out for no reason like one guy said for ciggaretts or gas ( like WTF u didn't see it was gonna snow like 48 hrs ago). We usually tell ppl where to stick it. My plowers are all family so we are all have the same attitude towards these ppl. I'm very surprised we have never been reported to the police for scaring the crap outa these annoying ppl. Lol


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The welfare recipients who sat inside the whole storm watching, then pull their Cadi under the buildings front canopy entrance to brush off the foot of snow, on the fresh layer of salt that was just applied...then keep looking over at me while their doing it. Then leave their car sitting there idling for the next hour because their old lady is still upstairs working on her Jerry curl. They come home later that night from clubbin' & park the Cadi in front of the corner snow bank, which is the only place to stack 2 isle ways of snow.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I do all resi, so I don't have the typical peeves of you guys doing lots... My only real one is people who come out to move their car after I've done everything around it. Cars are going to be in the drive, nothing I can do about that but take my time going around it, but it does drive me nuts when I've already spent extra time going around, then they come move it and I have to spend extra time waiting and then cleaning the spot where the car was.

A little extra time doesn't bug me so much, watching a little extra time evolve into a lot of extra time kills me.

EDIT TO ADD: When my shovelers get too far ahead or miss something and I have to jump out to clean up because it's easier than getting them to come back.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mnlefty;1429937 said:


> I do all resi, so I don't have the typical peeves of you guys doing lots... My only real one is people who come out to move their car after I've done everything around it. Cars are going to be in the drive, nothing I can do about that but take my time going around it, but it does drive me nuts when I've already spent extra time going around, then they come move it and I have to spend extra time waiting and then cleaning the spot where the car was.
> 
> A little extra time doesn't bug me so much, watching a little extra time evolve into a lot of extra time kills me.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: When my shovelers get too far ahead or miss something and I have to jump out to clean up because it's easier than getting them to come back.


There we go! 
This is the reason i do only commercial unless the driveway guy(s) get backed up. 
I was getting sick and tired of them running out after i had already backdragged behind their car. By the time they move their cars i am usually half way down the street!

once again we plow subs:
People expect the street to be cleared 100% yet they leave cars in the street...

Or they leave 3 cars around a Cul-de-sac so big truck like a kodiak (like below) has no chance of plowing it...


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

1) people with crappy tires out on the roads going 20 mph everywhere
2) ppl not slowing down or giving you a second to back into the street to make another pass 
3) arrogant ppl honking their horn at you during #2 ^^^^
4) people jumping into a parking spot in front of you or behind you while you're still plowing


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1429380 said:


> People in their little corolla's and other small cars driving so early thinking they have a truck and can handle the snow, still going 40 when you shouldnt be going 30.
> 
> The plow guy that I see everytime I am out who thinks hes in the Daytona 500.


I don't understand this?????

Just because there is snow on the road, we are supposed to slow down? I have stuff to plow.

How about the peeps who are watching you back into an entrance and keep coming until you almost hit them. Never mind the blinky lights and the truck backing right up at them.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

oh yeah, forgot a big one
5) Lazy A-holes who dump / dribble their driveway snow into the street & leave it there. They're usually still out there when I see it. I drop my plow momentarily & blast it back into their drive. Scares the crap out of them too


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

dfd9;1430091 said:


> I don't understand this?????
> 
> Just because there is snow on the road, we are supposed to slow down? I have stuff to plow.
> 
> How about the peeps who are watching you back into an entrance and keep coming until you almost hit them. Never mind the blinky lights and the truck backing right up at them.


I understand that we all have stuff to do, I do too. But this guy dosnt angle his plow (looks like a 9'6") and hes flying around way to fast, if you saw him going around the blind corners on my street you would crap yourself, Ive seem him go around it at about 50mph, and he will have 2 wheels off the ground almost.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

SO funny i love this topic.....
Everything so true. Here are some of mine.

After you clear an area in a lot and the people move their cars into the cleared area and start brushing off their cars where you just plowed..

The amount of people driving on the road in the middle of a storm blows my mind. What are they doing and where do they have to go?

The moment the snow stops falling, it just seems that everyone at once leaves their home.

The moment it stops snowing and your customer calls and asked when are you coming?
Ya you all no what I'm talking about.

When you driving down the road and that homeowner is blowing the snow with his new super duty snow blower right into the street right at your truck.. 
YA they get a blast from the train horns.:laughing:

The person who is stuck on the hill that has rear wheel drive going nowhere and blocking traffic preventing me from getting to my next lot or house.

The person on my ass tailgating me up the hill because he aint gonna make it so he decides to draft me. Ya i stop dead in the tracks so he gets stuck. So i can be a *****. :roll eyes:

When i go to do a driveway and there are cars all over the place and the owner comes out and asked if i don't mind waiting till everyone gets ready and they will move their car.
Sure i have nothing better to do. You knew i was coming....

Everyone that talks to me when I'm filling up at the gas station assuming i am the freaking weather man..

I could go on and on..........


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate it when half the lot is cleared and they decide to park in the uncleared areas. This seems to be done by employees. On Sat AM at like 4 I was plowing a Lowes lot. 3/4 of the lot was clear and I was hard to miss with a huge flashing yellow strobe and 109dB backup beeper. This stupid woman pulled into the lot RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME as I was plowing and STOPPED!!!! She decided this would be a great place to fill out her MAC machine slip. I kept coming until my plow and the pile of snow in front of it was almost against her little Honda Civic. She looked over at me, gave me a nasty look and then took 5mins!!! to fill out the slip and made me wait. Keep in mind the bank lot was already clear.............. IDIOTS!!!!!!!!:realmad:  

(I should have put it in 4 low and pushed her and her stupid Honda on TOP of the stack. That would have gotten her attention!)


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is why I hate plowing commercial. You get every backwards a$$ f*&% on the planet that pulls into the lot you're plowing. I swear they stop just to watch. Gas stations are the worst. I try to push most of the snow in front of one side of the pumps first (angled lot) so people get the idea. Unfortunately there's always the one ****** with his 78 f150 who drives over it all and uses that pump. I've actually told people at that account before if I ever see them purposely get I'm my way again I'd punch them in their f*&%ing face. Fortunately the guy I sub for is my friend and let's me push things with the public a little. I love the people that move their cars when I done backdragging the driveway. I don't care if they move. As far as I'm concerned, I'm done and down the road. That only happens once or twice and they get the idea. Its amazing how fast people on my route either nice the cars or park out of the way! Lol


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

People that pull U turns behind me when im backing up.
People that park in the MIDDLE of the lot when theres a group of 5 cars bunched together.
People who walk in front of the truck when the plow is DOWN.
Stupid kids doing donuts in the parking lot.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Ha ha, this is great! Now I know I am not the only one to have a lot of these annoyances. 

The biggest ones for me are:

Hitting manhole covers, drain grates, cut lines in a condo plex we clear because the developer can't be bothered to top layer the asphalt. I mark them and everything, but you just never know when you are going to hit it when there is lots of snow. Even worse is part way through the winter after the hard pack gets built up enough to be able to slide right over them, and then you have a mild spell and hit it again - that hurts.

Here at about 530 am about 3000 cars parade through an otherwise small town on their way to work at our local nuke plant, and none of them will slow down to give room or stop to let a machine with several flashing lights pull out enough to clean an entrance. Even worse are the ones that cut off said machine when you are travelling in the right lane, because they realized at the last minute that they desperately need that Tim Hortons coffee and will do anything to get it.

Customers that call only on the busy days to see when you are coming despite knowing what time they are normally cleared. I am going to start leaving the cell phone at the shop now that we are installing 2 ways in all our equipment.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

People that don't have ANY periferal vision or just don't give a hoot. I'm not sure which they have. How can you drive when you have tunnel vision and only see the pavement in front of you? 

People that have no patience to wait a minute for you to come out of a narrow lot and just have to get by your equipment and then have the nerve to give you dirty looks and mouth a few choice words inside their vehicle. 

People who tell YOU how to plow because they used to plow. 

People who question you were there when they get the bill, because they don't remember any snow being there when they got to work. Well no kidding, because we were there at 4AM and cleared it all. 

People who park in a lot they shouldn't even be in, then tell you they will only be a minute. You ask them to move nicely and they still give you that one minute response. That day I decided to play the same game and parked the plow inches away from his drivers door and went to shovel walks. And I don't normally shovel walks. But it was worth it to lean on that shovel the whole time, watch him have to climb into his passengers side door and have to climb over the stick shift to get back to the drivers seat. And when he looked at me, I gave him that one minute finger he gave me.

Residential neighbors who live beside commercial lots, telling me to make sure I don't push snow into their yard. 

Snow that always seems to end during the early morning hours which makes it a mad rush.

And my worst is equipment breakdowns.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Things I hate about plowin are:

1) When your equiptment breaks while plowing.
2) Spending more money fixing your snow equiptment than you make( this year)
3) When people that you don't service for anything else calls you to plow because there landscaper doesn't plow.
4) Everyone thinks your there bestfriend when it snow and thinks you will plow them for free.
5) When your plowing aptment complexs with mutiple exits and people see you plowin and they decide to go to the exit your plowin (why do they want to get in our way serioisly)
6) when it doesn't stop snowing and you have to keep plowing after buisiness open.
7) when customers only want you to plow when its over 4 inches.
8) when customers complain about plowing there driveway for $30
9) When people want us to plow them asap but for some reason they dont pay us for 30-60 days.
10) comercial customers paying us in 90 days 
11) having to charge salt to accounts and not getting any money till feb
12) When you drive by one of your customers driveways to see they allready plowed it
13) Customers i think actually think it's our fault that it's snowing outside
14) When it doesn't snow enough to pay our bills
15) when it snows too much (lol)
16) having to make yourself 100% avaiable to plow with the equiptment and not being able to make other income and it doesn't snow.
17) Snowplowing in general.

Okay i'm sure there's more but these are the reason's i am cutting my 45 account business down 50% next year. It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

We have one lot that is long, runs a couple city blocks. People use this as a short cut in between two roads. They come tearing through there when plowing and they have the nerve to blare on their horns while we are working and they are cutting through private property to shorten there route to work and avoid stoplights. If the timing is right and I know they will be coming (say 5-6am) I pile up as much snow at the one entrance so they have to 2nd think trying to pile though it


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

People driving way too slow, 
people driving at night without their lights on (it's scary how often I see this). 
Joggers out at 3 in the morning in a whiteout. 
Resi customers coming out and moving their car as I'm driving away (like I'm going to turn around lol)
People tearing thru a lot who can't see a thousand blinking lights or hear a backup alarm
And the people who park in a side load garage driveway in the one spot where I can't manuver the truck to clear more than like 1 car worth of driveway

I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Great thread, I think we can all sum it up to PEOPLE in general. People are idiots, hate plowing in the day and the people that are out at night are even more stupid. Was doing a gas station one of the first storms, had a guy parked at the pump sitting in the car for a solid 20 minutes. I'm making passes next to him, backdragging in front of him, thinking he would get the f**in clue and MOVE, nope keeps sitting there. As I make another pass next to him I notice he focused closely on the JOINT he is rolling in his lap. He lights it up and finally leaves. What do you know 5 minutes later the moron comes back, stops me and says I plowed up his gas cap. I tell him I doubt it. WTF!! Then he wanders around the lot kicking through my windrows looking for it. He finally gives up and as he's rolling out a cop rolls right in, uuurrrgghhh! I was pissed.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

greg8872;1429524 said:


> Residents had to get up at 4am to move cars around when it snowed and it was required? Holy crap! That would definitely be something that would keep me from living there!
> 
> But yeah, if they were *****ing, I'd tell them they agreed to do it when they moved in.


No, they were required to move as soon as it stopped snowing as long as there was more than 1.5" on the ground. The residents ALWAYS waited until we showed up to plow before they'd move. If we would get a freak storm that no one expected I would wait to plow until people had a chance to wake up.

That's changed this season. A tow truck shows up before I arrive to clear the lot and once he's done he gives me a call to come in. The account went from being my worst to being one of the best Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

1.When I'm backing up into a through city 30MPH zone 3 lane 1 way arterial for starting plowing 2 of my commercial lots and most people will not move over to the farthest lane from me at 1-5AM.

2.People who have to be told repeatedly where and when to park when I'm still plowing/salting.

3.The Paris Hilton types who ''think'' they know exactly where my spinner is on my salter and place their bumper inches under it while I'm in the center pump getting diesel and they're trying to gas up right next to me while other pumps aren't being used.I think from now on I'm going to set up some red cones behind my truck while fueling.

4.More,I'm sure,but I'm tired.


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

one customer pisses me off and it's also my friends moms house, he moved back in with his girl and his brother moved in too. they now have four cars in the drive way and when i plow i have to clean the cars off and move them and his girl always forgets to leave the keys in the car! what the %$#@! and when i am done they all come out and smoke butts and say hey..

%^#%$ing come out and take care of your @%$# i told the mom tonight that from now on it's 5 bucks a car that i have to move


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That will be the day when I move & clean anyone's car...except for moms of course.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Two things, People in little vehicles backing out of their parking spaces and getting stuck in your windrow, and needing a restroom ( #2 ) while in the middle of plowing a busy parking lot.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

coldcoffee;1430803 said:


> That will be the day when I move & clean anyone's car...except for moms of course.


Your mom or are you talking MILF's???????????


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That one car that is parked in the middle or end of a row.
Cars that park where you are plowing and not where it has been plowed already.
People that park in front of a red box and take their sweet time.
Hitting that raised concrete with the shovel or blower.
Cars that are parked in the driveway and you have to come back the next day to clean it up.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Forgetting where the light posts are while backing up at 25mph


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

coldcoffee;1430803 said:


> That will be the day when I move & clean anyone's car...except for moms of course.


Forget that, I make my dad shovel his own apron when i stop and plow them out...

I also hate people who use the right merge lane as if it was not going to end in 50 feet just to get in front of me and then they slow down. This just happened the other morning after I was up all night plowing. She almost took off my plow with her trunk. This also tends to happen more when I am pulling a trailer as well. This drives me nuts even when I'm just out on the road in general, Get in line people. The older I get the more road rage I tend to have.

Gas station people are the worst. I do a liquor store too, thats one thing you dont want to get in the way of. People and their booze. I hate to even have to go and do a break up there. Its like they are all drunk before they even get there.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

tuney443;1430960 said:


> Your mom or are you talking MILF's???????????


Thumbs Up Your quick! ......Sometimes I just like to shake the bush & see what comes out.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i have plowed about 4 times.... i have had to stop plowing for hours to fix my plow.. 3 times.

my plow was leaking when the pump quite litteraly was falling appart.

my plow fell off. im not kidding. mount brackets came loose and it fell off.

the angle cyl ripped off. fixing it i fould some 4ish other parts of the a frame that was cracking.

my brand new fitting leaks.

and i think i have 2 wiper's on my lift cyl.

sigh,,, i want a new plow...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Lone cars in the lot, light poles, islands, shopping cart corrals and plowing in general.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1431962 said:


> my plow fell off. im not kidding. mount brackets came loose and it fell off.


Trust me, we know you aren't kidding.....


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Banksy;1431967 said:


> shopping cart corrals.


I can relate to this one!!! We have to move and push the snow and then put them back. It is a PITA, with the worst being the ones that are bolted fast and can't be moved! The worst is when you get out of the truck, move it over a few spaces and while you are walking away from it, some a$$hole will shove a cart into it, knowing full well that you are working on it and right behind them, there is another unit already cleaned with 6 or 7 carts stuck in it.

It's like they go out of their way to pi$$ you off? God forbid they take an extra 2 steps to use the corral that is already cleaned!!! :realmad:


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

The verbal go ahead I got a couple weeks ago at 10am when my furthest account was full. I will not be picking up these types of accounts next year. Should not have this year but I was happy with anything I could pick up my first year without having to lowball.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Customers that insist on passing at a certain hour.
Cars that pass you while backing up
Cars that hesitate while backing up
Cars in general
Giving a pitty price and customer turns out to be the most difficult one
Customers that pay winter the summer after

Ugh I can go on and on LOL
Daniel


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

jschmitz93;1431409 said:


> Forget that, I make my dad shovel his own apron when i stop and plow them out...
> 
> I also hate people who use the right merge lane as if it was not going to end in 50 feet just to get in front of me and then they slow down. This just happened the other morning after I was up all night plowing. She almost took off my plow with her trunk. This also tends to happen more when I am pulling a trailer as well. This drives me nuts even when I'm just out on the road in general, Get in line people. The older I get the more road rage I tend to have.
> 
> Gas station people are the worst. I do a liquor store too, thats one thing you dont want to get in the way of. People and their booze. I hate to even have to go and do a break up there. Its like they are all drunk before they even get there.


The merge lane thing is my BIGGEST pet peeve. I've run people off the road when their lane runs out before (had to stop when I got the trucks lettered). Man, agree 100%, that drives me absolutely nuts.

Plowing related, it's all been mentioned, but having to plow during the day and having to wait forever to get the entrance cleared. One push, wait for 10 cars to go by. One push, wait for another 12 cars...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would have to say when a client calls to let me know it is snowing at there site and people are complaining that when they get out of there car it is slick. Yes we know it is snowing and yes snow is slippery and if you want to pay me a lot more money I will shovel in between the 300 parked cars that jam your property from 530 am to 10pm everyday of the week. The same client that we make a point of having there site perfectly clean and salted right before they open up at 530am since they cater to a lot of elderly. Every year I say we can revamp the scope of service. lower the trigger and go to per service instead of seasonal. They don't want to pay more for a seasonal in order to have a truck sitting there all day and they don't want to not take the risk of a bad winter and having it cost more then the seasonal. Of course they want what is best for them in the end. End of Rant. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1434287 said:


> I would have to say when a client calls to let me know it is snowing at there site and people are complaining that when they get out of there car it is slick. Yes we know it is snowing and yes snow is slippery and if you want to pay me a lot more money I will shovel in between the 300 parked cars that jam your property from 530 am to 10pm everyday of the week. The same client that we make a point of having there site perfectly clean and salted right before they open up at 530am since they cater to a lot of elderly. Every year I say we can revamp the scope of service. lower the trigger and go to per service instead of seasonal. They don't want to pay more for a seasonal in order to have a truck sitting there all day and they don't want to not take the risk of a bad winter and having it cost more then the seasonal. Of course they want what is best for them in the end. End of Rant. Thanks for your time.


Easier sell on that next year, perhaps?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

coldcoffee;1431414 said:


> Thumbs Up Your quick! ......Sometimes I just like to shake the bush & see what comes out.


You're talking about milfs and bushes big enough to shake? What exactly are you into? You might be onto something, I'll try anything once maybe twice


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

When im plowing a gas station at lunch time. People dont seem to see me working or feel like waiting for me to finish that spot they just pulled into.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, people who move their cars at the building my aunt owns as I am doing the walks, and then realize the plow already left 10 minutes ago and still yell at me.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

People that NEED milk at 2am


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

^ awesome avatar!!!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

employees that show up late or not at all with little or no notice or the ones that you wish hadn't shown up. You know, the cowboys that know everything there is to know about plowing except how the equipment got damaged.oh and the kid that gets your coffee order wrong and your already a mile down the road when you notice


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

scott3430;1434561 said:


> ^ awesome avatar!!!


Thanks. Its my wife


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

496 BB;1434609 said:


> Thanks. Its my wife


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Your boss calling you every 10mins to see if your done with the 45mins of work he gave you to do cause 2 other guys trucks went down!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1434826 said:


> Your boss calling you every 10mins to see if your done with the 45mins of work he gave you to do cause 2 other guys trucks went down!


how about upgrading your plow, or even getting a new plow. and the snow keeps getting pushed back and back and back


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1434840 said:


> how about upgrading your plow, or even getting a new plow. and the snow keeps getting pushed back and back and back


What?  That post makes as much sense as tits on a bull.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1434854 said:


> What?  That post makes as much sense as tits on a bull.


sorry. shoulda said snow forcast.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

The ppl that get to this barber shop 45 min before it opens(its a first come first serve) and of course they park scattered. Really pisses me off. Who needs a damn hair cut at 6 am


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1434840 said:


> how about upgrading your plow, or even getting a new plow. and the snow keeps getting pushed back and back and back


Funny for him to say, remember... his plow and brackets fell off.. :laughing:

here's a suggestion, get YOURSELF an upgraded or new plow before deciding to tell somebody else to Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BOSS LAWN;1434907 said:


> Funny for him to say, remember... his plow and brackets fell off.. :laughing:
> 
> here's a suggestion, get YOURSELF an upgraded or new plow before deciding to tell somebody else to Thumbs Up


i never told anyone to get anything...


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1434907 said:


> Funny for him to say, remember... his plow and brackets fell off.. :laughing:
> 
> here's a suggestion, get YOURSELF an upgraded or new plow before deciding to tell somebody else to Thumbs Up


:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1434840 said:


> how about upgrading your plow, or even getting a new plow. and the snow keeps getting pushed back and back and back


 let's say on topic here.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BOSS LAWN;1434915 said:


> let's say on topic here.


since the trolls dont seem to have the abilitity to read, as most dont. i will explain.

a question was asked, "what gets on your nerves the most when plowing?"

my answer, sicne you dont seem to be able to read. is when an individual. lets say. joe smith for example; who owns a small shop gets a plow. as for the example. lets say he buys a brand new fisher xls. im sure you know what that is. i am sure that "joe smith" would be quite dissapointed to say the least, if the year he buys a brand new plow, it goes all month long, lets say.... in december; and they get no snow at all.

here's another example.

lets say a guy. let his name be "mike warren" decieds to buy some extensions for his plow. now mike is quite excited because he can plow much faster. he works hard to get them installed and working well. but just after installation. the big storm he was looking forward to turns into a 1 incher. thus his excitement for 2 or 3 days with his new extenions is stifled by a storm so small he does not even get to use them.

if you dont understand. i can give you more examples.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

condos suck no one moves out of the damn way then wonder why you are rude

when my guys call say there truck or plow is broke and they dont get out to look over it...make me show up have it fixed in 2 secs

my guys leveing me with out a shouval

running out of grizzly straght 

ppl calling and being rude to the girls in our office 

PLOWING DURING THE DAY BLOWS


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1434494 said:


> You're talking about milfs and bushes big enough to shake? What exactly are you into? You might be onto something, I'll try anything once maybe twice


I probably oughta' leave that alone for now.

I gotta say though...With all of the hostility in these threads, it's no wonder you don't here more about a snow plower loosing it on the 6:00 news...."He was working for beer money...and all of a sudden...:realmad:"

I think in the not too distant future, you won't be hearing people using the "going postal" reference so much anymore...it'll probably be something more like "back off, before I snow plow your @ss".


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

coldcoffee;1435066 said:


> I probably oughta' leave that alone for now.
> 
> I gotta say though...With all of the hostility in these threads, it's no wonder you don't here more about a snow plower loosing it on the 6:00 news...."He was working for beer money...and all of a sudden...:realmad:"
> 
> I think in the not too distant future, you won't be hearing people using the "going postal" reference so much anymore...it'll probably be something more like "back off, before I snow plow your @ss".


Haha, seems to be going around this year. We NEED some snow...


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1434840 said:


> how about upgrading your plow, or even getting a new plow. and the snow keeps getting pushed back and back and back





cwby_ram;1435093 said:


> Haha, seems to be going around this year. We NEED some snow...


YES! If we had snow... very little of this hostility would happen. Too busy having fun to care! payup

Yes, plowing during the day is the worst! Especially with traffic, stoplights & people!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

actualy had a customer the other day tell me not to plow. since it was going to melt in a day or so.


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

The people that complain towards the end of the season about the snow plies being to high.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Saw several examples of the following this past weekend. 

Snowing at about an inch per hour, so visibility is less than great. Jackwagons with grey, white or tan cars driving around with NO headlights. And next to impossible to see. 

Or the maroons who do have their headlights on but never uncovered them or their hood or roof so they too, blend in with the falling snow. 

Then there was the guy who felt the need to blow his horn while I was sitting in an entrance, dropped my back blade and may have been in the road 6" at best. While the lane next to him had no cars in it.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

For me, the top one has to be people driving. Driving way too fast, getting stuck, and then *****ing at me when I won't pull them out (and when I tell them that because of insurance reasons I cannot pull them out they look at me like I'm an alien) people not brushing off their cars (blocking headlights and tail lights) and people driving their big suburbans and explorers who get pissed at me when I don't drive 65 in a 55 because the roads are icy with 6" of snow on them, "well you have a plow truck, you should be able to drive as fast as you want! You have 4x4 just like me and I drive 65 with no problem!" I didn't know when I hook up the plow to my truck it gets this magical power that prevents it from slipping, sliding, and gives it braking power like you would on a clear sunny summer day on dry pavement.

I used to get pissed when people would block areas that I needed to plow, but now I just sit and wait for them, after all, I usually sit at one site all storm long, and it's all done on the clock payup


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Lawn Enforcer;1435434 said:


> For me, the top one has to be people driving. Driving way too fast, getting stuck, and then *****ing at me when I won't pull them out (and when I tell them that because of insurance reasons I cannot pull them out they look at me like I'm an alien) people not brushing off their cars (blocking headlights and tail lights) and people driving their big suburbans and explorers who get pissed at me when I don't drive 65 in a 55 because the roads are icy with 6" of snow on them, "well you have a plow truck, you should be able to drive as fast as you want! You have 4x4 just like me and I drive 65 with no problem!" I didn't know when I hook up the plow to my truck it gets this magical power that prevents it from slipping, sliding, and gives it braking power like you would on a clear sunny summer day on dry pavement.
> 
> I used to get pissed when people would block areas that I needed to plow, but now I just sit and wait for them, after all, I usually sit at one site all storm long, and it's all done on the clock payup


ya. that bugs the crap out of me too. they will weave in and out of traffic to get around me, even when im drivning my car at the speed limit, just to stop at the stop light just ahead of me....


----------



## Lake Affected (Jan 18, 2011)

*This thread could be therapeutic for us all*

-Thinking you are safe to make plans a few days in advance and out of nowhere a clipper comes through and drops just enough snow to make you cancel said plans.

-People in apartment complexes who ask you to move their car for them and(or) brush the snow off for them

-Shovelers who toss the snow in the lane after I just cleared it all off.

-Folks who select the spot next to the pile, when there are plenty of open spots. OR folks who pull in and select the only parking spot in a wide open unplowed row, when there are open plowed spots.

-People who only clear snow from the driver side window and 1/2 the windshield

-A-hole impatient drivers who just have to be exactly where you are at and try to duck in right behind your truck.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

It's the people that maintain a direct cranial , rectal connection , no matter what . The better I get to know people , the more I like my dog " Mark Twain"


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

birddseedd;1435152 said:


> actualy had a customer the other day tell me not to plow. since it was going to melt in a day or so.


Was this before or after your plow fell off? If it was after thats a good thing because I dont think you can plow without the plow on. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Greenstar lawn;1434865 said:


> The ppl that get to this barber shop 45 min before it opens(its a first come first serve) and of course they park scattered. Really pisses me off. Who needs a damn hair cut at 6 am


To funny, I have a co worker who does this he was just telling me about racing other old men to be the first in the chair!


----------



## mrplow76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's one of my big worries.
....... I plow streets in an endloader for the biggest famley owned consrution company in northern Illinois... When we get a big snowfall and I'm stacking snow the kids come out to play in my piles and some dig tunnels.... Boy do they like to play hide and seek w me it seems... It would kill me to stack snow over one of there "forts" not know there in there... It wasn't till one day pushing a pile back that I unearthed a whole attempt of tunnels within a pile that made me think of it... What if a kid was inside there...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

mrplow76;1437604 said:


> Here's one of my big worries.
> ....... I plow streets in an endloader for the biggest famley owned consrution company in northern Illinois... When we get a big snowfall and I'm stacking snow the kids come out to play in my piles and some dig tunnels.... Boy do they like to play hide and seek w me it seems... It would kill me to stack snow over one of there "forts" not know there in there... It wasn't till one day pushing a pile back that I unearthed a whole attempt of tunnels within a pile that made me think of it... What if a kid was inside there...


that actually happened in Canada somewhere a year or two ago if i remember right. not sure if the kid made it or not. kids scare the crap out of me winter and summer. You just want choke the parents sometimes for not educating. Was checking on an excavator I had parked near a school bus stop last week. Kids were using it as a jungle gym while the moms stood near by watching. Couldn't believe my eyes. Then gave me the stink eye when I started yelling at he the kids to get off my equipment. I guess I ruined their fun time


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1435819 said:


> Was this before or after your plow fell off? If it was after thats a good thing because I dont think you can plow without the plow on. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


heh, no. but I kinda got lucky that day. just as it happiness the guy I was doing contract work for called and told me the schools welded canceled and we are done for the day.

tho it pushed me back for my own contracts.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

mrplow76;1437604 said:


> Here's one of my big worries.
> ....... I plow streets in an endloader for the biggest famley owned consrution company in northern Illinois... When we get a big snowfall and I'm stacking snow the kids come out to play in my piles and some dig tunnels.... Boy do they like to play hide and seek w me it seems... It would kill me to stack snow over one of there "forts" not know there in there... It wasn't till one day pushing a pile back that I unearthed a whole attempt of tunnels within a pile that made me think of it... What if a kid was inside there...


A guy that I work with lost his nephew a few years ago, he dug into a snowpile and it collapsed he passed away couldnt get him out in time.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mulcahy mowing;1436051 said:


> To funny, I have a co worker who does this he was just telling me about racing other old men to be the first in the chair!


I lived about a minutes walk from the barber shop in my hometown. He opened up at 6am and I would get up and stop at my friends bakery and pick up a donut on the way there and be the first sitting on the stoop waiting for Paul the Barber to show up. I just got a kick out of watching the old men walk around the corner and see a kid sitting there waiting first. Made them all kind of mad:realmad:. Sometimes you get there and you ended being 4 or 5 people deep and that is boring for an 8 year old. My dad ran into Paul (retired now) this week and asked how I was doing? He was a hard working guy that sent 8 kids to college being a barber!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

people that want you to plow no sooner than 3 inches. and when you dont plow when theres 1 inch they are upset that you did not plow...


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

birddseedd;1438995 said:


> people that want you to plow no sooner than 3 inches. and when you dont plow when theres 1 inch they are upset that you did not plow...


thats y i tell all my people if you see a city truck youll see mine to


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kashman;1439007 said:


> thats y i tell all my people if you see a city truck youll see mine to


i knew it was going to happen. told my wife the fist time we have less than 3 inches they wouldnt like it.

now they want a quote for a no tolerance plan.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

birddseedd;1439015 said:


> i knew it was going to happen. told my wife the fist time we have less than 3 inches they wouldnt like it.
> 
> now they want a quote for a no tolerance plan.


by the hour! unless they can tell you how long and how much for each event we touched on this in another thread. I guess it,s not snowing by you either


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

siteworkplus;1439046 said:


> by the hour! unless they can tell you how long and how much for each event we touched on this in another thread. I guess it,s not snowing by you either


not sure which thread ur refering to.

im still a little new in the game to do hourly. still workin out how long it takes, getting more efficient and what not.

tho, honestly, i dont knwo if ill ever want by the hour. if i do by the hour and get a btter plow and take less time. i dont make as much money. sure they are paying less, i get more clients, and more stabilitity. but i do need to make profit.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

hours are usally determined by the length of the storm on a zero tolerance contract as you are babysitting the site for the duration. i set a 3 or 4hr min for getting mobilized and then a fair but profitable rate as my equipment is dedicated to that site exclusivly. most events last more than 4hrs when you factor in all the cleanup needed for a standard commercial site. some zero tolerance policies only apply to business hours. if you can cleanup the site during non business hours in under your established minimum you score. it,s true that better equipment optimises your time but arn't we in customer service? if i was the customer i would want the biggest bang for my buck for a fair price. i only need to fill one pocket not both. not to mention that i get offered other projects un-related to snow removal during the off season. call it karma. just my 2cents. works for me


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Efficiency gives us the flexibility to charge competitive rates. We think the same even if our billing method differs


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

birddseedd;1439159 said:


> Efficiency gives us the flexibility to charge competitive rates. We think the same even if our billing method differs


the fact we're even in the snow business proves there's something really wrong with our thought process. it's like hitting yourself in the head with a hammer-it just feels so good when you stop


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

When people watch me plow their parking lot and dont move their cars until im leaving the lot, then complain about how there is snow around where their car was parked.... some people just don't get it  :realmad:


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

People!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

kashman;1439007 said:


> thats y i tell all my people if you see a city truck youll see mine to


I'd say!nThumbs Up


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

Plowing car dealers lots stupid mechanics beeping to get the overhead doors open cause they are to Damn lazy to get out and press the button always catches me off guard. Just last week I spilled my coffee. Etc


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've seen almost everything already posted. Here's a big one I haven't seen yet.

-- Someone has dug out their own spot around their car then left and put a chair, trashcan, or some other random piece of furniture or object to "reserve" their spot. Just because you shoveled it doesn't mean I'm going to push the snow pile around your spot instead of through it. So I play the game of "How far can I throw your junk with my plow?"

And a couple more...
-- The lazy %*$&@! who follows you around because they want to talk (even though that's the last thing I want) waits until they can block you in somewhere and then refuses to get out of their car and waits for you to go to them so they can complain that they can't get in their spot because its blocked by the trail off from your last pass and then gets pissed off when you tell them that they're keeping you from working and its going to take even longer to finish.

-- Of course, the dumb a$$es that drive in white or grey cars without lights on and those who don't clean off their cars.

-- The guy who stands in the street to block your path because he wants to yell at you for pushing all the snow back in front of his driveway that he just took from his driveway and put in the road. (Because we make it magically disappear)

-- The impatient moron who won't wait and tries to squeeze by you when there clearly isn't enough room and hits your plow.

-- The people who get right behind you and won't budge when you're trying to back up, or who get right in front of you when its obvious they're right in your path.

-- The stupid people trying to get around in their sports cars, not knowing how to drive in the snow in the first place.

People in general... I think most of us can agree on that being the leading cause of most annoyances.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Red02F250;1441378 said:


> -- Of course, the dumb a$$es that drive in white or grey cars without lights on and those who don't clean off their cars.


I had a buddies dad pull me over during my last storm to shake my hand for not being one of dumb a$$es with a white car without headlights on. Thumbs Up

People always ask me why I have 2 Deck lights and one Mini Lightbar on my truck if I dont have a plow on it. The answer is simple "I do the sidewalks, and the truck is white, I would rather not get hit by someone who dosnt notice the headlights if there is any buildup of snow, so F off.":realmad:


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

I recently had a guy staring me down to make sure I didn't hit his Grand Am while back dragging around it, (parked about 20 feet from an inside corner so I had to back drag a lot) he watched till I was all clear and then moved his car out of the curb line I was working on and in to the fresh powder in the next parking line, where he AGAIN watched as I had to fart around his car, and left a while later, driving a circle around my truck giving me dirty looks like I am an @$$ hole for doing my job.

I also had a couple of knuckle heads pull up and ask me if they could park in the lot I was starting to plow, because they were gonna get picked up by another plow company to go out and work! I told him he could park wherever he wanted, but when he comes back there might be a huge pile of snow where his car used to be. He didn't park in my lot.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yarden of eden;1443131 said:


> I recently had a guy staring me down to make sure I didn't hit his Grand Am while back dragging around it, (parked about 20 feet from an inside corner so I had to back drag a lot) he watched till I was all clear and then moved his car out of the curb line I was working on and in to the fresh powder in the next parking line, where he AGAIN watched as I had to fart around his car, and left a while later, driving a circle around my truck giving me dirty looks like I am an @$$ hole for doing my job.
> 
> I also had a couple of knuckle heads pull up and ask me if they could park in the lot I was starting to plow, because they were gonna get picked up by another plow company to go out and work! I told him he could park wherever he wanted, but when he comes back there might be a huge pile of snow where his car used to be. He didn't park in my lot.


its usualy the stupid people that are jerks...


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

the most annoying things for me are clients who leave there vehicles driveways causing me to snow blow the whole thing and the one's that insist the snow is removed 110% from the driveway. meaning all the way to the grass.

most of my clients have extra wide driveways so in my opinion if you can get your vehicle in and out and get out of your vehicle without stepping in the snow who cares if it's all the way to the edge of the concrete.

i'm also not to fond of the streets where everyone parks on the street making it hard for me to maneuver in and out of the driveways with the plow.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

how about not getting snow..... that is something to be distraught about.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

birddseedd;1443152 said:


> how about not getting snow..... that is something to be distraught about.


i hate it when people hype it saying "oh we're gonna get X amount, thats gonna be 2 pushes and/or 3 saltings etc. etc. ) and then we end up getting a few "cloud farts" i call them. Which is really just a 5 minute flurry which doesnt amount to Anything for me!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

equipment breaking has to be the worst. 

im affriad to go out tonight. my motor is acting up. iv plowed once this year without soemthgin breaking.

im scared.


----------

